

The real spotify for artists - cupcarpet

www.spotifyforartists.com
======
hardwaresofton
An idea that drastically needs to be implemented (and implemented well). I
hope that Spotify can accomplish what they set out to do and put one more nail
in the coffin of an industry that currently under-values artists.

